# Quick and Easy Crab Quiche



## Callisto in NC (Feb 7, 2009)

Just in a mood to post a recipe.  This is so easy.  

1 - 1 quart jar, empty
1 pint heavy cream
1 - 12 ounce package crab meat
1 Block Swiss cheese
4 eggs
Seafood seasoning
1 pre-made pie crust


1. In a bowl chop crab meat and mix with seafood seasoning to taste. 

2. Take pre-made pie crust, add chopped up crab meat and grate swiss cheese to combine and loosely fill pie crust.  

3. In jar pour heavy cream and add eggs.  Seal and shake.  

4. Pour egg mixture over crab and swiss.  

5. Bake at 350 for 40-45 minutes or until light brown and fluffy.  A knife will come out clean when inserted.  

It is so easy and tasty and can be served as breakfast, brunch, or dinner.  

You can make your own pie crust but it is so much easier to buy pre-made for me.


----------

